# RNSH Mr. Rich *Ennobled*



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Rich from today.  He sure is a sweet buck. 

Please help me choose which picture to send in to ABGA for their ennobled goats page! I don't know which one!!?? I like the first one a lot...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! I really like the first one. I always like to see their face.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen! We are so excited!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I like #2, personally. I think it shows off his conformation best. He sure is a handsome buck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One Four Richie likes #2 too. But he also likes #1.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Isn't he the cutest buck ever? Wow... such a handsome fellow. I really like the third picture; it accents his nice topline and gorgeous head. The 1st picture is a close 2nd!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Oak Hollow Ranch and Nancy!  Your thoughts are great. #2 didn't catch my eye a whole lot, but since you two like it... Hmm.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. I think that might insult Rich so I won't tell him you said he's cute! Thanks Katelyn. Those are my favs too. I like the last pic too, but his neck wrinkle looks odd.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

After looking at it a while longer, I like number 3 too. Not trying to make this harder on you or anything.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My favs are still #1 and #3. I don't know.... Either would work fine I'm sure.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on his ennoblement ! I also like #2, although, I do like his head better in the first.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I like 2 and 3


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like #2 is liked the most...  

Thank you all for your input! 

And thank you Mimi!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy  I like 2 & 3 the best


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

I like #1 the best, but would trying running them all through photoshop to see if you could adjust the picture to get a little more contrast/definition between his head and the rest of his body. He's an awfully handsome boy, but I'm afraid his front end is going to end up looking like a big black blob depending on where/how the picture is published!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like #3. Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Our first Rich kids are due December 12th, and 2 on the 14th, so I can't wait until then! Sooooo hoping we get color as he has thrown a lot.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like #1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on his ennoblement 

#3


I was wondering, You have a beautiful video of him on your site, is there any way to freeze frame a good pic out of that? 
He is Awesome looking in that and his stances are proud and excellent, just an idea.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! 

I have tried that before and they always end up fuzzy...  Maybe I'll try it again though, as that is a good idea!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fuzzy, hmm, not sure why.

If you can't do it, maybe find a professional that can do it. It is so worth it.
He is setup so nicely, that would be a shame, to not use something from that video, especially to advertize his ennoblement status.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

There would probably end up being a hand/arm or leg from the handler in the still picture unless I edit that out. These pics are nice and have no person in them, so I don't think I'll go through that trouble when I like these pictures better already! 

I think I'll take #1 #2 and #3 into photo shop and see if I can get a clearer picture with more color definition and maybe blur the background a little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, it is up to you.


----------

